# Hot gluing cardboard?



## whitelop (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm planning on making Ellie a cardboard castle out of different pieces of cardboard and a lot of toilet paper and paper towel rolls. I don't really want to use tape because I don't know if she'll chew on it and maybe eat it. So my other thought was using a dab of hot glue to attach the things together. 
She isn't a cardboard chewer, she hasn't chewed up her house in her cage, but it could be different with 'other' cardboard. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that she is not a chewer! 

So would like little pea size dollops of hot glue be okay to use? If not, what else could I use to attach all the tp and paper towel rolls together? Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Is there such a thing as animal safe tape? lol


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 26, 2012)

There's a whole bunch under the heading, Cardboard Castles. I save up boxes til I have about 40 and fit them into one big box with no glue or tape and cut holes so ours can go from box to box and from the 1st level up to the 2nd. You can tab them into one another like the drink holders at fast food or how you put drawers together if you know woodworking.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 26, 2012)

Elmer's glue & its imitators are supposed to be ok. But I make holes just big enough to fit tightly & fasten boxes closed by interleaving the 4 flaps.


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 26, 2012)

You could poke holes in the box and run some wire or zip ties through it to hold it together. That is what I would do if I ever do that. 

I would love to see pictures when it is all done


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 27, 2012)

yeah, if you absolutely needed glue to accomplish what you're wanting to do, I would go with non-toxic elmers/white glue - if it's safe for kids to eat, it should be ok for bunnies


----------

